# Finding a Placement/ Recruitment Consultant to help find jobs as skilled migrants



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Folks

could you help with contacts of some reliable consultants to help us find a job in NZ as skilled migrants under the Long term Skill Shortage List?

regards
Sunita


----------



## rogercruse (Oct 28, 2009)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> could you help with contacts of some reliable consultants to help us find a job in NZ as skilled migrants under the Long term Skill Shortage List?
> 
> ...


Go to SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and pick up to three agents (any more is counter productive) that are advertising jobs you like the look of and apply. You'll probably get a quick email explaining that they have plenty of local applicants or unless you're prefect fit for a role they can't do anything until you're on New Zealand soil.

Why? Agents get plenty of overseas applicants checking the market and they have been burned before. Also NZ people value personal relationships so once you've arrived, sent each of your three agents an email announcing your arrival, your immigration status and suggesting that you would like to meet them.

If your skills are in demand they'll start to work for you.

Good luck.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for the advice Roger... will do........


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

hi rogercruse
sorry completely nothing related to this thready, but i see your PR was free. may I ask why we have read and in all the documentation we got it costs 1000pounds.


----------

